# Lime Green Stingray Paint question



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2017)

I belieeeeeeeve the correct base coat is silver not gold on these bikes?

Can anyone confirm?

thx!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 13, 2017)

my 63 had a silver base,non metallic.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2017)

CO


island schwinn said:


> my 63 had a silver base,non metallic.[/QUOTE
> 
> COOL!   I am planning on painting up a 65 here soon with a can of original Schwinn Lime paint...
> anyone ever used original (not rattle can)  Schwinn paints and any tips on hardeners and reducers?
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2017)

All the candy Lime paint had the silver base coat.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes,
Baked-On Aluminum Coating.


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 13, 2017)

You can see more detail on the Schwinn paint process here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-paint-process.86284/


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 16, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> You can see more detail on the Schwinn paint process here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-paint-process.86284/




Thanks!

My question....what to MIX with the old original paint to spray it today....what hardener?  what reducers are compatible?


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 16, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My question....what to MIX with the old original paint to spray it today....what hardener?  what reducers are compatible?



@momo608


----------

